# Weird menu pops up on Xiaomi after holding a Home button



## RejZoR (Jan 30, 2018)

I can't figure out what it is for or what it even is (or how it's called). When I press and hold the HOME button on my Xiaomi Mi5 (MIUI 9, v9.1.1.0.), white outline appears around the screen edges and I get a bubble at the lower part of the screen and then both disappear. Anyone has a clue what this is and how to use it if it has any functionality? It looks like some sort of quick app drawer, but I can't see a way how to add apps to it or whatever.

What is this thing?


----------



## IceScreamer (Jan 30, 2018)

I think it's a shortcut for Google Assistant.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 30, 2018)

Generally holding the home button is some sort of seree type thing .

When you are on the Lockscreen, press and hold the Home key to open Flashlight


----------



## silkstone (Jan 30, 2018)

RejZoR said:


> I can't figure out what it is for or what it even is (or how it's called). When I press and hold the HOME button on my Xiaomi Mi5 (MIUI 9, v9.1.1.0.), white outline appears around the screen edges and I get a bubble at the lower part of the screen and then both disappear. Anyone has a clue what this is and how to use it if it has any functionality? It looks like some sort of quick app drawer, but I can't see a way how to add apps to it or whatever.
> 
> What is this thing?



Weird, I don't get that on mine, but I'm using a 5X with the google launcher. My hunch would be that it is bring up whatever assistant you have assigned.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 30, 2018)

Isn't there some kind of option that turns the home button into a capacitive sensor on the phone?  Likely for some kind of finger print or some security function


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 30, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> Isn't there some kind of option that turns the home button into a capacitive sensor on the phone?  Likely for some kind of finger print or some security function



Galaxy S5 and higher S phones


----------



## RejZoR (Jan 31, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> Isn't there some kind of option that turns the home button into a capacitive sensor on the phone?  Likely for some kind of finger print or some security function



I'm using that, but it's not it. To get this menu you physically press the "mechanical" button. To just move to home screen I just touch the Home button.


----------



## ShurikN (Jan 31, 2018)

It's google assistant on my phone (redmi 4 prime). I get a white bubble on the bottom and then it disappears bringing up a white bar at the same place asking me to turn on the assistant. Dont know if the whole popup can be turned off tho, never bothered.


----------

